# Euramobil Profila 580LS Survival Guide



## pandalf

This is a detailed guide to living with a Profila that I created earlier this year. We lent our Profila out to some American friends for a few weeks and this was intended to help them feel comfortable with the vehicle. But I would be a liar if I didn't admit that we find it useful much of the time!

Even for those who do not have Euramobils, this might be a good template for others to use.


----------



## pandalf

Just realised that this version does not have the embedded graphics. Wherever the word (FIG) is mentioned, I have a photo that shows what this part of the motorhome looks like. If I can locate the modified version with integrated graphics I will upload that as well.


----------



## neilanddot

Hi Pandalf 
Thanks for your list. We are about to collect our own profila 580 LS, so this may prove very timely. 
Neil


----------



## pandalf

Great van. You won't regret it. We have owned ours just about two years now and if we could rewind the clock we would buy exactly the same one again.

Bear in mind that mine is based on the last of the older mark VI Transits, while youes will be a mark VII if it is new. So there will be a few variations when it comss to the cab portion. We were at the Duesseldorf show this year and couldn't resist a peek at the latest models. At first glance, the 580LS looks exactly like ours. But they have made a number of small but important improvements that should make life easier.

For instance, the water heater is now moved to the offside locker, where it sits above the wheel arch. This frees up much more space in the wardrobe that will be very handy. They have also made the bathroom door narrower, so it does not foul the kitchen high-level cupbolard door when it is open. But I wasn't too keen on the window that they have now added to the bathroom rear wall. 

I am still looking for the version I created with all the graphics embedded in the document. I took a million photos and spent a fair amount of time putting them in place throughout. Now that I know at least one person might find the guide useful, that gives me even more incentive to find it and post it on the MHF site.

Best regards,
Andy


----------



## neilanddot

Hi Andy 
Ours isn't new but is an 07 model registered last March. 
We went to the NEC Camping and caravan show 3 or 4 years ago and the 580 was the first vehicle we looked into and thought it was wonderful, but felt there was more and better to come, but amazingly not so. 
We have been looking for one in Germany, but the pound state of the pound has negated the advantages. In the end Elite Motorhomes near Banbury had two 07 models and I was able to negotiate a good price. So we are really looking forward to taking possession of it in a couple of days.! 
I would be very interested to see your illustrated copy if you are able to complete it. 
Thanks for your enthusiasm 
Neil


----------



## neilanddot

hey Pandalf how are you getting on with the embedded graphics version ?
Neil


----------



## HarleyDave

*RTFM*

Thanks Pandalf

This is a great idea.

As I get even older, I need reminding of some of these things fpr our van.

I think I will create a similar guide for my 810 and include photos etc.

Then I won't have to remember, just RTFM (Read The Flippin' Manual)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## philbre

*great & helpful list*

thank you for that most helpful list, appreciated it


----------



## Celox

*Oven Microwave*

We thought we could get away without an oven. We have a plug in gas barbecue however my partner would really like an oven or microwave. We mostly tow a performance sail boat and convenience warm food can be desirable when you are tired and cold.

We have a 100 watt solar and 200 amp of leisure batteries and don't hook-up so I am not certain whether that gives us the capacity to run a 12v microwave.

There is also space for a small Spinflow oven under the cutlery draw.

Incidentally the water heater in the wardrobe suits us as it gives us drying capacity and the sails post through the slot locker under the WC.

Thanks for the 580 Word Doc I bet check on all the things we have forgotten to do!


----------



## pandalf

*VERSION WITH PHOTO ILLUSTRATIONS HERE*

I finally found the version with the embedded photos. It took a while to do the insertions and to get the photos suitable reduced in pixel complexity. The first version I created was over 27MB in size! This is still quite large, at over 4MB, but manageable. A few of these photos are very specific to our van - for instance, I have built a sliding TV shelf at the foot of the bed as the location in the near-side locker seemed impractical. And the document is specific to the various security features we use. But this should be a flying start for anyone with a Profila, and would probably be partially relevant to a number of other Euramobil models as well.

For Celox: We have never wanted a proper oven, but we lived in Germany for many years and owned an LMC caravan before buying our MH. Continental vans NEVER have an oven and campers there can never understand the British obsession with having such a heavy item. But then they get better weather than us, so there is more opportunity to barbecue! We have bought the lightest 220v microwave we could find and use that, either on the table or above the gas locker. It works fine when we have access to mains power. I will be exploring some sort of solar arrangement this year, with the hope that we can still continue to use it. But I know that could be a challenge.


----------



## pandalf

Sorry - document is too big and breaks MHF size limitations. I can keep trying to reduce its size, but I doubt I can ever get it small enough to squeeze under 512KB. I can send via e-mail to anyone who wants to provide me with their address in a private post.


----------



## philbre

and yet its ok to have a post with 1000's of threads

your post was very worthwhile

glad i copy & pasted it

thanx again


----------



## neilanddot

Great the news I have been waiting for, I would be most interested in the illustrated version as we are new to the whole MH razzmatazz and find the manuals a drudge. 
I assume there is no way of receiving this version without putting my email address on the forum. 
Neil


----------



## pandalf

Neil - send me a private post. That way, only I will be able to read it and I can send you the document via normal e-mail. One other MHF member already did this and it works fine - as long as you are OK with letting me know your e-mail address, of course.


----------



## neilanddot

Brilliant Andy I will do that.....when I figure out how to do it, I'm sure it's oh so simple. 
We haven't camped out yet, but plan a Cornish trip next month and boy are we looking forward to it !! 
Neil


----------



## neilanddot

Hi Andy 
Thanks very much for the illustrated checklist, it will be so helpful esp with the excellent illustrations. I feel we will be able to get to grips with the workings of our new MH and an extra bonus since we have the same Eura Mobil model! 
Cheers Neil


----------



## pandalf

*FULLY ILLUSTRATED VERSION NOW ONLINE*

Thanks to fellow MHF member, Philip, who created a PDF version for me, the fully documented version of the Profila 580 LS survival guide is now attached here. However, because it is a PDF file, it is not so easy to edit.

So if you want to use this as a template that will get modified, feel free to still send me a private post and I will send you the complete .DOC version. But if you are happy to live with my own guide, the version attached here is only 180KB.


----------

